# Coffee in 3D



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

Hasbean are pushing the parameters of coffee again, this time supplying coffee so 3D you need glasses to drink it.










Or perhaps it's just the packaging that's 3D







My wife was certainly intrigued "you've got a package from Hasbean and there are 3D glasses in it".

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

I believe the video is in 3D aswell,hoping mine is waiting for me when I get home


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Number 187/500

View attachment 2088


----------



## Danm (Jan 26, 2012)

Opened bag 207 this morning. Would have liked to give it a few more days but ran out of beans.

Only had one espresso so far, but serious amount of flavours that hit you in instalments. Middle component def fruity. Either side is much more mellow.

Second shot worked well in milk

After the success of the valentines blend, this is a great follow on.


----------

